# security camera system



## PreciousMexpert (Jan 15, 2011)

This system is about 20 years old and I would like to assemble it and use it.
http://img69.imageshack.us/i/securityo.jpg/

I don't where were the wires should go.
It uses ordinary wires and coaxial cables
If anyone can help that would be nice


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Jan 15, 2011)

The monitor might be the reciever as well. Get you a small length of coax cable and hook it to one of the camreas then connect it to the "video in" on the monitor, power up the monitor and see if you have a picture. That should be all there is too it. If it works then mount the camera where you want them and run your coax cable to them.


----------



## PreciousMexpert (Jan 15, 2011)

Thanks for you help Barren
Here is a new picture
http://img502.imageshack.us/i/securityqt.jpg/

I should have included the adapter
These 2 cameras were working as is with these equpimnets.
the swithc is for switching from one camera to the next 


Here I have 2 questions
If you look at the green lines that I drew is that correct 

How can I run the ordiary wires so that I can attach it to the adatper
If it was 1 camera I would just conncet it directly to the adapter but what do I do
when there are 2 cameras


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Jan 15, 2011)

Where you have the green wire's connected is correct. The regular wire's are know as twisted pair. If you can run coax cable I would use that because you will get a better signal than with twisted pair cable. Coax cable is easy to run and there is less of a chance or damage to the wire.


----------



## PreciousMexpert (Jan 15, 2011)

http://img822.imageshack.us/i/securityu.jpg/

If it were only on camera I think this is how it would be
With this camera and adapter there is no place for a twisted pair cables
only 2 wires like those used on usual home appliances 

What i would like to know is a way to connect the 2 cameras to that adapter
Thanks


----------



## jimdoc (Jan 15, 2011)

You can set up a security camera system with an old computer 
and a webcam,or upgrade camera.

http://www.zoneminder.com/

There are some good videos on youtube that show how to set up zoneminder.

Jim


----------



## PreciousMexpert (Jan 15, 2011)

Hi jimdoc
That is something I am interested in but I could not find it on that site 
would you know where the links are


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Jan 15, 2011)

Twisted pair wire connection would be similar to wire for home appliance but it is smaller wire and generaly it is a shielded cable to prevent interference. On the adapter with the 2 wire's coming from the camera what type of connection is leaving the adapter? Is it coax cable or two screws for twisted pair wire? I am not sure if there is an adapter to go from twisted pair to coax cable. But there should be something available. If you can take pictures of the back of the equipment where the connections are and send it to me in an email I might get a better idea. If you want to do that let me know and I will get you my email in a PM.


----------



## jimdoc (Jan 15, 2011)

Check the youtube videos;
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l-nIUgB35OQ
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o9PyV4wkFZM&feature=relatedhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o9PyV4wkFZM&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p6NVQV0EuXs&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=zoneminder&aq=f

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zoneminder

I had it partially hooked up on a computer that crashed.
Next I plan on setting up an old computer just for zoneminder.


Jim


----------



## PreciousMexpert (Jan 15, 2011)

Hi Barren 
For now I dont have pictures but I will try to get some
I am not sure but behind the adapter there is a place for 2 wires 
the kind for ordinary type like I said and I dont think anything else would work
But I can check later on
But I know for sure that behind the camera there are 2 screws for ordinary wires and 
I have the wires from the original set up
something like this
http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://media.digikey.com/photos/Assmann%2520Photos/AK%2520500%255EU-3.jpg&imgrefurl=http://uk.digikey.com/1/3/index551.html&usg=__CBj1o1HMCfDZeIwdSP4BxoNoHok=&h=640&w=640&sz=158&hl=en&start=14&zoom=1&tbnid=t6zc2FXURX163M:&tbnh=153&tbnw=153&ei=Gf0xTZWBO5KGvAOun4WwCw&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dcord%2Band%2Bplug%26hl%3Den%26gbv%3D2%26biw%3D1024%26bih%3D578%26tbs%3Disch:10%2C471&itbs=1&iact=rc&dur=316&oei=C_0xTeSuKpC8sAPolLSvBQ&esq=5&page=2&ndsp=12&ved=1t:429,r:5,s:14&tx=52&ty=118&biw=1024&bih=578
very ordinary
Thanks

Hi Jim I appreciate your help
It seems like there are other type of choices
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ltHe3xAgjN4


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Jan 15, 2011)

That will be fine just let me know when you get ready.


----------



## PreciousMexpert (Jan 15, 2011)

http://img152.imageshack.us/f/securityd.jpg/
Barren take a look at the blue lines do you think the 2 cameras will work if I did it like that


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Jan 15, 2011)

No I don't, I feel you will get interference and crossed signals.


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 15, 2011)

Barren Realms 007 said:


> I feel you will get interference and crossed signals.


He shouldn't since most coax is shielded.And if that is an actual security monitor,there should have more than one video input,if it only has one,then you should find the input-controller that goes with it,then you can monitor/record both cameras at once,and potentially more.


----------



## eeTHr (Jan 16, 2011)

I think what PreciousMexpert's question pertains to is the _power supply _ adapter connections.

They should be in parallel. That is, the same terminal on camera 1 and camera 2 should both go to one terminal on the power supply adapter, and the same _opposite_ terminal on each camers should go to the other terminal on the power supply.

If the terminals are marked + and -, then its a DC supply, and both + terminals on the cameras should be connected to the + terminal on the power supply. Same with the minus.

If it isn't marked for polarity, then it's probably AC. If it is AC, it might still have "hot" and "common" terminals, and at least the common should be marked "Com." Sometimes different color terminals or even screws are used.

So, if there is a difference between the terminals, keep them same to same.

If there is no difference in terminals or markings, then connect left screws on the cameras to left screw on the power supply, and rights to right.

If it smokes when you plug it all in---unplug it quick (duh!) 8)


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 16, 2011)

Ahh I understand......in that case ,emphatically NO it won't work.You can not install a power supply to 2 cameras in series.The way you have the picture drawn,the blue wires would be the power supply wires,however you have them drawn in a series configuration which will double the impedence(resistence) whereas the voltage will be split between the devices,they must be wired in parallel for both devices to recieve the appropriate voltage.


----------



## PreciousMexpert (Jan 16, 2011)

eeTHr
What you say makes sense 
These equipments and the this set up was working before it was taken apart so it should work again
There was always a problem with the system
In the monitor the images of objects were very faint and you could hardly see them
For example if there was a person in the image it was very faint
I wonder if anyone can say why.
but for connecting the 2 wires to the adapter should be something simple I will try your suggestions
Thanks


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 16, 2011)

PreciousMexpert said:


> There was always a problem with the system
> In the monitor the images of objects were very faint and you could hardly see them
> For example if there was a person in the image it was very faint
> I wonder if anyone can say why.


Not sure if you can see my replies but I think it could be condensation from having sat so many years.Could also have been the tube in the crt.


----------



## PreciousMexpert (Jan 17, 2011)

http://img152.imageshack.us/i/securityd.jpg/
I plugged in the wires as you see it here and the lights didn't go on I didn't plug in the coaxial cables and I didn't see any pluses or minuses near the wires
Thanks


----------



## eeTHr (Jan 17, 2011)

PreciousMexpert---

The blue lines are still in series, like mic mentioned.

Both blue lines on each camera need to go to the power supply adaptor.


----------



## PreciousMexpert (Jan 18, 2011)

Hi Folks 
Thanks for your help
If I was to connect 2 wires from the first camera and 2 wires from the second camera
all to the adapter would that work or something might go wrong

I have noticed that there is a on and off switch and I am wondering if the switch was attached in the center of the 2 blue lines


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 18, 2011)

I have an idea......can you just post the model numbers of what you have there.Either myself,or someone else will do the leg work to research how the wires are to be connected.I'll be out of town until this evening,but If someone else doesn't do it,then I will as soon as I get home.If you can't get us the model numbers would you be able to get us close up pics of the backs of your equipment?


----------



## PreciousMexpert (Jan 18, 2011)

Hi mic
Thanks for your help
This is the info I have 
RCA TV Camera
closed circuit
video equipment 
TC1502

I hope this will be OK
Thanks again


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 18, 2011)

I am sorry mate,but I search exaustively and cannot find any info on tc1502 except for an MP3 player.Is there anything else you can give me to go on?


----------



## entropy (Jan 25, 2011)

First off, the power (as has been mentioned) needs to be parallel, not in series. That means you can't power the cameras through each other, daisy-chain style. Each camera needs it's own connection to the power adapter. That could be why it's not powering.

The power adapter came with these 2 cameras and the CRT? If not, you need to make sure it's the right one. Some cameras are 12V or 24VDC, some are 12V or 24VAC, and some odd ones may be something else. Most are either 12VDC or 24VAC.

There should be a plate or sticker located somewhere on the camera housing (possibly on the inside) that will tell you not only the voltage and current, but also the wattage or volt-amps (it is 2 names for the same thing), abbreviated as W or VA. Both cameras added together have to be less than the VA rating on the power supply. Also, this will tell you if it matters or not which way you hook up the polarity of the wires. If it's AC, you can get away with ignoring it. If it's DC, you need to have the polarity (+ and -) correctly wired. If you've reversed the polarity on an old DC camera, you may have fried the camera, and switching the wires will no longer help it.

To start with, you should test them 1 at a time. Disconnect 1 altogether and just hook one and only one into the power adapter. See if it lights up - I'm assuming it has a power LED since you mentioned one... not all cameras have those.

If it does not light up... you can look for a fuse on the camera to replace. You should also test the power supply itself. If it's 12VDC you can grab an instrument panel bulb at a local auto shop like Pep Boys and light it up. A continuity tester (which is basically, a battery and a light bulb) may help troubleshoot a bad transformer (that's what the power adapter is), but really a voltmeter is what you want. Plug it in and ensure that the correct voltage is coming out the other end. If the power supply works and the camera does not light, and it's not a fuse, it is probably shot. 

If you're hooking up 1 at a time now to test them, you don't have to worry about it... but when you hook them both back up, take the cameras out of series and wire them parallel. And only if the adapter is rated to handle them both.

http://www.allaboutcircuits.com/vol_1/chpt_5/1.html

As for very faint pictures... It could be the TV, or the camera, but likely both. Very faint and grainy B&W pictures is generally what you get with 20 year old analog CCTV system components. You can try to hook the cameras straight to the TV, depending on the TV, but you may need a "F" or BNC coax to A/V adapter and possibly an RF modulator.


----------



## PreciousMexpert (Jan 26, 2011)

Hi entropy
I have tested one of the cameras with the monitor and the LED light does not go on and I connected the camera to the monitor and there is nothing there
The monitor it goes on but that's about it
I will have to do all the things you said 
Thanks


----------



## PreciousMexpert (Jan 27, 2011)

This system was in working condition when I took it apart 
the only thing was that the objects in the monitor was faint
I am wondering if they go into storage for 25 years do things inside have to be changed
you said circuit breaker or something like that

I am not sure but the electrical cables were like I drew in the diagram
I am not sure about it but you didn't have one set of wires going from one camera to the monitor and than the second camera to the monitor


----------



## entropy (Jan 27, 2011)

I cannot be 100% certain without seeing the equipment, but the way you have the blue power wires wired in your diagram is most likely incorrect. 

Unless you have some very odd, proprietary CCTV equipment (of a kind I've never seen or heard of) specifically designed to be wired that way... On any normal stuff, that would be the wrong way to wire CCTV cameras and it will not work.

You're making 1 "circuit" or loop here, with both cameras on the same loop. That's called being "wired in series". You want each camera on it's own seperate parallel loop with the blue wires.

BUT - first things first. If you've COMPLETELY removed 1 camera from the power supply, and tested them 1 at a time, then that does not matter for testing purposes. 

Ideally, the first thing to do is test that there is power. If you can get your hands on a voltmeter or multimeter, or in a pinch, a light bulb designed to be used with comparable current and voltage - like a dome light out of a car - test that there is correct voltage coming off the power adapter.

It may be that the adapter is bad, and not powering the cameras.

Some cameras (and some power supply adapters) will have fuses. Generally, fuses, not circuit breakers. Especially as old as they are, they'll have glass cylinder fuses if they have anything. They'll have to be replaced, not reset. Most do not have any fuses anyway, though. It's just a possibility to look for.

Beyond that... yes, it's possible they're busted now, even if they worked a short while ago. 

Apart from a fuse, I doubt there is any portion of these cameras you can replace economically. Probably, if the camera does not work, it is now trash or scrap and you'll have to buy a new camera. 

You can get CCTV cameras for, on the very low end, maybe as little as $30, that while quite crappy, will almost certainly outperform the hell out of that old thing and be in color to boot.


----------



## golddie (Jan 28, 2011)

can the on and off switch might in between one of the blue lines so to make it like one camera operates at a time


----------



## PreciousMexpert (Jan 28, 2011)

i will take pictures but in the mean time I found this info
volts 24
watts 9 
hertz 60 
code 2525


----------



## PreciousMexpert (Feb 26, 2011)

http://img51.imageshack.us/f/camerad.jpg/
I tried to make a simple connection and it was not possible.
There is not even a light on the camera even without the monitor
I tried to pull that thing in the back and what there was underneath and I couldn't 
There is no reason why they aren't working


----------



## eeTHr (Feb 26, 2011)

PreciousMexpert---



PreciousMexpert said:


> This system was in working condition when I took it apart




Something doesn't add up here.

When you took it apart, there should have been fairly long wire _pairs,_ from each camera to the power supply, depending on how far from the supply they were mounted when in use. The wiring would have looked totally different if (in the extremely unlikely event) they had been wired in series, because that would have amounted to a lot of wire going in totally different directions, and would be easy to remember because it would have been a single wire for each run, instead of having paired wires or wire cables to each unit, with two pairs to the power supply. It seems like anyone, even if not a technician, would remember that major, fundamental fact of the system.

You were told that it should be parallel wiring to the power supply, yet you still wired it in series, again, after that.

You suggested putting a switch in the power wiring circuit, but there was none there when you took it apart, so why would you think that's what's wrong now?

I think you are haveing a problem following the suggestions, which is one thing, but I really don't see how in the World you could consider the series power wiring, as you did, as it would be so obviously different from what you took apart.

And not following recommendations, makes it seem like, although you realize that you don't know what to do, you would rather continue floundering around with it, than follow suggestions from someone who does.

This can be very frustrating to people who are trying to help you.

:|


----------



## golddie (Feb 26, 2011)

> I have tested one of the cameras with the monitor and the LED light does not go on and I connected the camera to the monitor and there is nothing there
> The monitor it goes on but that's about it
> I will have to do all the things you said



eeTHr
He said that not even one camera alone does not have the led lights on


----------



## jimdoc (Feb 26, 2011)

Does the zoneminder suggestion sound any better yet?


Jim


----------

